# RTW Resolution problem...



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

The problem is when i start game(Rome Total War) in game menu the resolution is 1024x600 or 1024x768 so i must move my cursor to up on screen to see the rest, its like when you move with your finger on touch pad or tablet phones to scroll. And also in Battles and in Campaing. So i g to options and change it to 800x600 so i can see full screen proper, but when i finish custom battle or historical battle its back in 1024x768 why?! I want to change in video options for campaing screen and it just shows 1024x768x16 why that? I have installed all drivers for my notebook and with 800x600 all works great without even lag.
So i went to Rome Total War Installation folder and changed prefencess.txt to set it all to 800x600 but didn't even if i put that file in 'read-only' what should i do? Mostly its annoying for campaing and its lag. So any quick help will be great. 
Cheers.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it could be that the game's menu have only 1024 x 768 but when in game (when you play a battle) the resolution changes back to 800 x 600
is that what you are encountering?


----------



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

No, i must first change resolution to 800x600 in video options and then play battle. But when the battle is finished it changes in 1024x768...

EDIT: So every time i finish one battle i must go to video options and change back to the 800x600 over and over...
But in Campaing its only 1024x768 so how can i change that to 800x600? any idea?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

and when you start a battle again it stays at 1024 x 768?

this could be an issue with the game trying to auto detect the best performance for your PC
if you could delete the preference.txt file (or just move it to another folder) the game should reset the settings
there could be another preference file maybe in the "Documents" Folder
sorry not familiar with Rome Total War


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Rome Total War has an auto detect feature. Turn it off, change the res in config file(s) again e.g. 800X600 or 800x600x32 

You can also try and force the resolution on the exe it self by adding; RESOLUTION=800x600x32 at the end of your exe. 

- Right click on your shortcut to RTW and select "Properties"
- Add RESOLUTION=1280x1024x32 after the "rtw.exe". It should look something like;
"C:\Program Files\Game Location\Rome Total War\rometotalwar.exe" RESOLUTION=800x600x32


----------



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Sonti 
But were do i turn off auto detect res?


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

In the folder you have installed RTW there should be another folder called data. in there there should be descr_auto_optimise_options.txt or something similar. 

I cannot be sure as I may be thinking of Medieval Total War. But they work in the same way so it should be the same or at least similar names. 

In there change the assigned value for Max res to 800x600. 

Another option I can think of is changing the windows resolution to 800x600 as the game might use your windows resolution to auto pick.


----------



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

I cant get it to work when i enter battle it is 800x600 but on campaing map 1024x768 so how can i change that???
Vertex Shader Version	Processor Band	Physical RAM Band	Video RAM Band	use_triple_buffer	screen_32_bit	smoke	dust	splashes	shadows	gloss_mapping	detailed_unit_shadows	stencil_shadows	vegetation	multitexture	unit_size	cloud_transitions	antialias	campaign_screen_width	campaign_screen_height	battle_screen_width	battle_screen_height max_supported_antialias	max_supported_campaign_screen_width max_supported_campaign_screen_height max_supported_battle_screen_width max_supported_battle_screen_height unit_model_detail	building_model_detail	grass_range	men_desync	use_hi_res_radar	terrain_quality	effects_quality	vegetation_quality	unit_use_shaders


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi
The ones you want to change are self explanatory. 

campaign_screen_width: This is the width of the campaign map so you want 800 here
campaign_screen_height: This is the height of the campaign map so you want 600

battle_screen_width: Width of the battle screen 800
battle_screen_height: Height of the battle screen 600

If we assume that the autodetect is messing up the detection you can tell the game to support these as maximum resolutions. So you could put 800x600 on these. That way the max possible resolution the game can support would be 800x600
max_supported_campaign_screen_width : 800
max_supported_campaign_screen_height: 600 
max_supported_battle_screen_width: 800
max_supported_battle_screen_height: 600 


You can also lower the remaining quality settings to improve performance.


----------

